# Sling for colt ar 15 a2 gc



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Lucked into a good deal on AR 15. I want to put the proper sling on it. It was used in law enforcement and does have the front sling swivel. It has a two positon adjustable stock that has an opening at the top and bottom for sling. Does anyone out there have AR with sling like this? If not what do you use. I see so many different ones on line, it can become confusing. I seem to like the one that is a one point that has a ring that goes in front of the butt stock and must remove stock to place swivel on. Any ideas on what is best? Thanks!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

blackhawk has a lot of slings for the ar15 m16 , the single point atachment are very popular now .


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

A nice guy would post a picture of his new gun.
Congrats on the AR :thumb:


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cornhusker, would love to, but have found that I am not too good at posting. I have some in the past, I will try to sometime. Looks like anyother A2 Carbine. Been wanting one for sometime, could not afford to purchase one or would not. This one just kinda fell in my lap. Nice weapon. Not like I needed it, but on the other hand I may sometime, but hope not. I just like a well made weapon. Thanks!


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally I like a single point sling that connects at the rear of rcvr.It allows the weapon to drop muzzle down so you can transition to a .45.The Chalker sling setup is very nice and hangs nice when you drop it.I have a single point bungee type on mine and it works well.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

One of the best. I&#8217;ve used I&#8217;ve used is the VTAC 2Pt sling. I&#8217;ve tried 1Pts and 3Pts also. 

IMHO, 1Pts while simple, usually result in the weapon flopping quite a bit if you&#8217;re moving with it dropped, IE after having transitioned to a sidearm. In my case it usually ends up smacking me in the groin area, or I get a decent bruise on my leg.

3PTs do a better job retaining the weapon close to your body, but there&#8217;s extra webbing, and they&#8217;re not the easiest to get in and out of. 

The VCAS is a quick adjustable 2Pt that can be used similar to a 1PT and 3 Pt. I can maintain my carbine muzzle down, with the butt close to my shoulder, it's very quick to transition from low ready to firing. It&#8217;s simple, well designed and works. I&#8217;ve used mine for a couple carbine classes and in our 3 gun matches, it&#8217;s become my favorite sling. 

Here's a video that does a much better job explaining it than I ever can:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXs_3jGejxs[/ame]


Chuck


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Chuck, do you have a scope on your 15? If so, what do you have and do you like it and would recommend it? I have to stay in a price range I can afford. Thanks!


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

braggscowboy said:


> Chuck, do you have a scope on your 15? If so, what do you have and do you like it and would recommend it? I have to stay in a price range I can afford. Thanks!


I use a Trijicon &#8220;TriPower&#8221; Fiber Optic, tritium, and battery back-up with a chevron reticle, in a Larue cantilever mount. It&#8217;s expensive at about $750 for this setup. It is a very fast sight, because the chevron is larger than the average dot, but the "tip allows for pretty good precision at distance. Bottom line is I lke it a lot:










http://www.trijicon.com/user/parts/parts_new.cfm?categoryID=11

I also have a S&W MP15-22 for practice which I&#8217;ve setup similar to my Colt LE6920 complete with VFG and tac light. To save cash on this setup, I&#8217;ve mounted a Vortex red dot on it. So far, it&#8217;s been a very good sight, and has gotten some pretty good reviews. I think I paid about $145 for it complete with mount:

http://www.vortexoptics.com/category/red_dot_scopes

Here&#8217;s a pic of my Colt 6920:









I&#8217;ve changed the light (insight M3X) out for a Surefire X300, and rotated it to the 3:00 O&#8217;Clock position moving the VFG out further. 

Chuck


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Chuck, love the setup, but not sure I can invest that much in a scope. More than I gave for the gun, Thanks again!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

look at the nikon pro staff 2-7 power , it is a traditional rifle scope non eluminated but very clear , i shoot running deer with mine some year thats all we see and it is allways in focus at 2x and allows for shots in close and out far has a decent feild of view and with a quick turn of the dial to 7 it gives an nice picture for the longer shots , i understand it is not a "tachtical" scope and is not iluminated but it is clear from the first minute of deer season to the last which is more than i can say for a lot of scopes and priced at 129 on optics planet. i have them on 2 deer guns right now we do mostly drives and get a lot of moving deer in all directions from 125 yards to 15 yards moving fast including deer running right at you so the ability to do it all on targets that are moving , and still have the 7 power for stand hunting and such is nice ,yeah i know it's no tirjicon but i am also on the small budget plan.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

braggscowboy said:


> Thanks Chuck, love the setup, but not sure I can invest that much in a scope. More than I gave for the gun, Thanks again!


Understand, been thereâ¦..

Thatâs why I recommended taking a look at the Vortex for a red dot sight. 

Another scope that gets pretty good reviews is the Millet DMS:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=186660

Which can be had for around $250 delivered. Itâs a low power scope, 1-4X with an illuminated reticle which is good for the CQB stuff, and also works pretty well for mid-range. A friend of mine has one on his S&W and it works well for him. 

Chuck


----------

